# Irish in Querétaro



## NIrish82 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi everyone. I have been living in Mexico for 7 years now and have just gotten hitched to a wonderful woman from Mexico City. Been in Qro for just over a year now and loving it. If anyone (especially baseball fans) is interested in chatting/meeting up for a beer or tea (not a big coffee fan), I would love to hear from you.


----------

